

19 Rails Tricks Most Rails Coders Don't Know - luccastera
http://www.rubyinside.com/19-rails-tricks-most-rails-coders-dont-know-131.html

======
thomasswift
This is older, right? Still great tips, though

------
khoerling
I had not seen this before; thank you!

------
jamiequint
at least one of these things is no longer good practice. Engines, for example,
are deprecated

